# Only GSD owners will understand



## Bella67

All of these are so very true! 

?10 Things Only German Shepherd Dog Owner's Will Understand - American Kennel Club


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Amen!!


----------



## Mary Beth

especially the ones about having a better diet than the owner who really doesn't own the house !


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

Nose art. LOL


----------



## Sunflowers

5 and 6-- nope.

5 is a training issue, 6 is diet

A GSD who is getting adequate nutrition doesn't shed that much.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Hahaha


----------



## Bella67

Sunflowers said:


> 5 and 6-- nope.
> 
> 5 is a training issue, 6 is diet
> 
> A GSD who is getting adequate nutrition doesn't shed that much.


:| .


----------



## Nikitta

Lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That was so cool and true!


----------



## zudnic

Walks are true. Currently doing a walk anytime he gets active. So 4 per day, about two country blocks worth. He's also a Velcro dog. Can't leave a room without him trying to go with me. So I take him shopping, etc. He's maybe been alone 2 minutes since I got him June 8th.


----------



## Gunslam

that was cool!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Bravo!


----------



## DoubleOPinter

LOL number 9 is my life to a T... **** dog haha


----------



## WateryTart

Sunflowers said:


> 5 and 6-- nope.
> 
> 5 is a training issue, 6 is diet
> 
> A GSD who is getting adequate nutrition doesn't shed that much.


It's interesting you say that. I was just mentioning on another thread how much better my dog's coat is now that she's on a fully raw diet that seems to be working for her. I noticed she was also shedding less. She still sheds, but it isn't as bad.

I laughed at the, "Did someone say 'walk'?" There is a catalog of words we do not use unless we are prepared to follow through. "Walk" is just one of them.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Haha..... nice.

#1 - it's been years.... YEARS.... since I took a shower or got ready in the morning without sniff-sniff-SNIFF-sniff-THUD from the other side of the bathroom door, just in case I somehow escape or decide to climb out the window. 

#9 - we can't say "walk", "swim", "lake", "run", "jog", or a host of other words either. Our current vocabulary that they haven't figured out yet is "Do you want to go for an excursion?" (walk) or "Let's take the dogs launching" (swimming). Pet stores are referred to as "shepherd emporiums". I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we need to come up with even more complex terminology.... they're clever.


----------



## DoubleOPinter

Mine doesn't shed very much at all outside of the coat changes. She eat Orijen or something roughly equivalent and it's pretty manageable


----------



## Rolisaac

I'm not worried she'll chew the couch. . .the kids managed that already. 
She's also fine being alone, but we can't go to the bathroom alone!


----------



## WateryTart

WIBackpacker said:


> #9 - we can't say "walk", "swim", "lake", "run", "jog", or a host of other words either. Our current vocabulary that they haven't figured out yet is "Do you want to go for an excursion?" (walk) or "Let's take the dogs launching" (swimming). Pet stores are referred to as "shepherd emporiums". I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we need to come up with even more complex terminology.... they're clever.


We use acronyms, with the exception of the pet store and then I don't bother; I just ask her if she wants to go to Chuck and Don's and watch the ensuing happy dance.

W=Walk
DP=Dog Park
DC=Day Care
S/T=School/Training
LS=Liquor Store (dog friendly and for some inexplicable reason, her favorite place on earth)

So far she hasn't figured those out, but I'm sort of surprised she hasn't. We've worked on keeping the acronyms casual, not addressed to her, and hopefully enough out of context that she can't figure it out. She has yet to figure out that we refer to her as Dog when we want to talk about her behind her back right in front of her.

I also use the catch-all, "Do you want to go someplace fun?" (This might mean an errand where she tags along in the car and it really isn't that fun, but she gets excited anyway.)


----------



## WIBackpacker

WateryTart said:


> LS=Liquor Store (dog friendly and for some inexplicable reason, her favorite place on earth)


Now that is funny.


----------



## mardad

WIBackpacker said:


> Haha..... nice.
> 
> #1 - it's been years.... YEARS.... since I took a shower or got ready in the morning without sniff-sniff-SNIFF-sniff-THUD from the other side of the bathroom door, just in case I somehow escape or decide to climb out the window.
> 
> Like this??? Ours are the same way.


----------



## WIBackpacker

mardad said:


> WIBackpacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha..... nice.
> 
> #1 - it's been years.... YEARS.... since I took a shower or got ready in the morning without sniff-sniff-SNIFF-sniff-THUD from the other side of the bathroom door, just in case I somehow escape or decide to climb out the window.
> 
> Like this??? Ours are the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes ~ exactly like that. This is them, in fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sabis mom

A Letter to My Dogs - Dontpokethebear.com

I thought this tied in nicely. I have a copy of it on my wall.


----------



## WateryTart

WIBackpacker said:


> WateryTart said:
> 
> 
> 
> LS=Liquor Store (dog friendly and for some inexplicable reason, her favorite place on earth)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is funny.
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous. She is ecstatic the second it becomes clear that's where we're going.

Initially I wondered if it might be because there are both treats and other dogs there. But there are treats and other dogs to meet at the pet store, too, and that's not as exciting as the liquor store, so I don't know.


----------



## dogfaeries

I can't even say the word "go" if Carly is in the room. Big head tilt and springs to her feet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sabis mom said:


> A Letter to My Dogs - Dontpokethebear.com
> 
> I thought this tied in nicely. I have a copy of it on my wall.


:rofl:

OMG this one was written about Charlie. the move thing thats her and Lucky, Ive explained that fall thing to her 56 lb butt and explained the consequences of my weight versus hers too.still no move. Maybe I wrote this in my sleep and sent it to poke a bear cause dang it I'm living this.
For those with no sense of humor yes I'm training and yes we will be doing formal training . The above was posted in a humorous light cause that is why all my dogs have continued to breathe cause I use humor and training to improve my defencies Ok better at humor then training,probably need to work on that. But dang I needed that link cause now i dont feel alone in the whole move thing.


----------



## jywer

I noticed she was also shedding less.


----------



## jywer

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> :rofl:
> 
> OMG this one was written about Charlie. the move thing thats her and Lucky, Ive explained that fall thing to her 56 lb butt and explained the consequences of my weight versus hers too.still no move. Maybe I wrote this in my sleep and sent it to poke a bear cause dang it I'm living this.
> For those with no sense of humor yes I'm training and yes we will be doing formal training . The above was posted in a humorous light cause that is why all my dogs have continued to breathe cause I use humor and training to improve my defencies Ok better at humor then training,probably need to work on that. But dang I needed that link cause now i dont feel alone in the whole move thing.


Omg!!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Without a doubt!


----------

